# Boveda Packs



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Just seasoned my new humidor...

I ordered some Boveda packs. On their website they recommend 1 pack for the humidor and 1 pack for every 50 cigar-capacity. Is this necessary? I have a 150 count humidor, and ordered 2 packs. This should be enough, right?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I might as well be the first...
"buy beads"...
That said, I use the pack when I am traveling, but they get expensive
and it is a reoccurring expense.
There are tons of post on here about Heartfelt hummi beads. Most will say to go that route. Being a noob, that is good advise as it is a no brainer. Others use kitty litter.
Buy beads once and be done with it.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

I was debating beads vs boveda. How long do beads last? I've used Boveda before and it's really simple...just toss them in and they regulate perfectly. Are beads as easy to use, or do they require a bit more monitoring?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Beads are way easier,,,,,
Last yrs.....
In fact the "shilala" beads say they last for ever??
I know a few guys are in the process of trying them.


On a similar note, I just set up a hummi for my son,
and he is using KL......

Do a search....then duck,,,,people are passionate about their hummi devices


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

> Beads are way easier,,,,,


How so? How are they easier than with Bovedas: opening the plastic packaging and placing them inside the humidor? I want something that is relatively low maintenance; place and forget; I don't want to be constantly checking humidity levels.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Packs need to be monitured
You usually need more than they estimate.
They don't absorb excess rh as well as beads

Beads...In summer, I do nothing,,,they just absorb rh
In the Winter, spray them once a month to keep the 50% clear..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I think they both "work" equally well, with a slight advantage in the absorbing aspect going to the beads. Beads are abundantly easier to recharge than packs. Beads take a quick misting and packs take about a week.

You should use double the recommended amount of beads or packs.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the input. I am considering trying out beads now. Any good places to buy from?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Northsider said:


> Ok, thanks for the input. I am considering trying out beads now. Any good places to buy from?


That's easy. There's only one place:

Heartfelt Industries 65% Humidity Beads.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heartfeltindustries.com


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance...there's only one producer of beads?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

There is also

Shilala Beads

And as stated before some use kitty litter, which is really cheap and can be bought at any local pet supply. Do a search and be prepared to read, the debate is heavely fought.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Northsider said:


> Just seasoned my new humidor...
> 
> I ordered some Boveda packs. On their website they recommend 1 pack for the humidor and 1 pack for every 50 cigar-capacity. Is this necessary? I have a 150 count humidor, and ordered 2 packs. This should be enough, right?


you can recharge bovedas by placing them in a Tupperware with a dish of distilled water. I have 2 dried out boveda packs for when my humidor is reading to high i throw one in to suck the extra humidity


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

For a 150 you will need 4 packs. That's about $15 ... Depending on your ambient rh they will last 2 months or so. They also will take up a decent amount of space. They are, however completely foolproof.

I started out with boveda, and after I bought my second set, I realized I was spending way more money than if I'd just bought beads. I also have a small humidor, and they are really in the way (in fact last week I had an issue with my rh dropping.... Finally realized one of the packs was getting into the lid seal...

My beads shipped today


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have also used boveda for almost 2 years. So you can figure that I get sent packs every 2 month for $11.00. So over the 2 years I have spent, $132.00. I placed an order for heartflet last week for 3 lbs of beads, came up to $90.00. The beads will save you money, but boveda is foolproof like previously stated. You can buy a case if you will from heartfelt that will fit into the lid of your humi. Boveda makes holders for the lid but they are very hard to find. I found mine on ebay 2 years ago. Guess it comes down to easy of use, or money saver........


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Northsider said:


> Sorry for my ignorance...there's only one producer of beads?


Oh, but no, my friend.
Humidity beads
:cell: :wave: :tinfoil3: 

OK, that was alviv of a joke. Lots of us use KL. It's dirt cheap, and works great, but requires a bit more maintenance, so it may not be what you're looking for. Here's an alternative, a little cheaper than Heartfelt - ConservaGel. I've used them, they work great.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I got my beads last week and my humidor has been at a constant 65 all week. My only question is why are the beads sold at 60, 65, and 70? Isn't the ideal humidity at 68-74ish? Is it ok to have 65 with the beads?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Northsider said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I got my beads last week and my humidor has been at a constant 65 all week. My only question is why are the beads sold at 60, 65, and 70? Isn't the ideal humidity at 68-74ish? Is it ok to have 65 with the beads?


70% is the number you'll usually hear. Perhaps, for long term storage, that works best...I don't know. Cigars seem to smoke better at around 65%, however. A lot of guys here that smoke CC's prefer to store them at 60%.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> I think they both "work" equally well, with a slight advantage in the absorbing aspect going to the beads. Beads are abundantly easier to recharge than packs. Beads take a quick misting and packs take about a week.
> 
> You should use double the recommended amount of beads or packs.


Herf, does the same apply for a coolidor? Drez bombed me today with a year's supply of Boveda & circulation box for the lid. I know the wood vs. plastic ration is considerable, but does the old adage apply here to.."there's no substitute for horsepower"?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bowtech4ever said:


> Herf, does the same apply for a coolidor? Drez bombed me today with a year's supply of Boveda & circulation box for the lid. I know the wood vs. plastic ration is considerable, but does the old adage apply here to.."there's no substitute for horsepower"?


I don't think I understand the question here. As long as you're using at least Boveda's recommended 1/25 ratio, you should be fine in anything that doesn't leak.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> I don't think I understand the question here. As long as you're using at least Boveda's recommended 1/25 ratio, you should be fine in anything that doesn't leak.


You recommended using double the amount of Boveda packs that were called for. I believe you were answering a question for a wood humidor. I have a coolidor. The chart calls for 2 packs for mine. Since I have recently been gifted with a good quantity of Boveda 65%.....would you recommend that I up it to 4 packs? I have about 50 sticks in it now with another 30 due to arrive by this weekend? The horsepower reference was meant.....is it far better to use too many than too few packs of this product?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Bowtech4ever said:


> You recommended using double the amount of Boveda packs that were called for. I believe you were answering a question for a wood humidor. I have a coolidor. The chart calls for 2 packs for mine. Since I have recently been gifted with a good quantity of Boveda 65%.....would you recommend that I up it to 4 packs? I have about 50 sticks in it now with another 30 due to arrive by this weekend? The horsepower reference was meant.....is it far better to use too many than too few packs of this product?


You can't overdo it. So if you have 50 packs, toss them all in.

I believe he said double it for wooden humis as they are prone to leak and it will help your recovery time. Coolers you could do without the doubling as they are air-tight.

Either way, never hurts to use more than you need


----------



## jasondebly (Nov 11, 2014)

I started out with Boveda packs but eventually transitioned to beads. Like others have said, beads require less monitoring.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

jasondebly said:


> I started out with Boveda packs but eventually transitioned to beads. Like others have said, beads require less monitoring.


What are & were your experiences with both, if you don't mind expanding. I'm very new & head is spinning. With a coolidor and minimal interference....it is my primary storage and right now those sticks are in for a good long rest. I figured 2-4 Boveda 65% packs would take care of it uninterrupted for 2 solid months. I have another smaller Humi that I transfer the "to be smoked" group to so that I don't bother those resting. It may only have 10 in it & it too has 2 Boveda 65% packs in it. I started with the beads, but I got the feeling they were less of an exact science than the Boveda packs. I also had about a 3% fluctuation with the beads vs. dead nuts 65 with Boveda.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I think it depends on your storage size really. For me, imho, anything 100ct and under is a perfect candidate for Boveda packs. Toss in one paxl per 25 sticks, close the lid, and forget it until next year.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

anthony d said:


> I think it depends on your storage size really. For me, imho, anything 100ct and under is a perfect candidate for Boveda packs. Toss in one paxl per 25 sticks, close the lid, and forget it until next year.


:thumb: Sounds good to me, thanks!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bowtech4ever said:


> You recommended using double the amount of Boveda packs that were called for. I believe you were answering a question for a wood humidor. I have a coolidor. The chart calls for 2 packs for mine. Since I have recently been gifted with a good quantity of Boveda 65%.....would you recommend that I up it to 4 packs? I have about 50 sticks in it now with another 30 due to arrive by this weekend? The horsepower reference was meant.....is it far better to use too many than too few packs of this product?


Why not? What else ya gonna do withum?


----------

